# Why isn't Loperamide cheaper in Canada???



## tyjakel (Jun 7, 2003)

I have been reading postings and an American IBS-D sufferer was excited about going to Cosco in the USA and paying $6.65 for 192 pills or for 2 packages 400 tablets for almost$14.00.Even with the exchange, that's ways cheaper than what we pay. The brand of this Loperamide is Kirkland which is a Cosco brand. I pay $8.99 at Zehrs grocery store for 24 tablets and in 12 days they are gone. I wish I could get over the border! I have looked all over the internet for online pharmacy's and they do not have the price that the American Cosco has. Hmmmm.


----------

